# Jungletalk....



## stuckmojo (Jun 7, 2010)

Probably old news, but it seems Seb Miller's stopped breeding skunk's due to the current "confusion" over the de-scenting regulations.. and "not being able to find a vet that will do it"....

Hopefully its just for the short-term and not permanent...


----------



## Loderuna (Mar 9, 2010)

I don't think there's any actual confusion over the regulations - seems pretty clear to me from reading the animal welare act. If you want a descented skunk, the kits need to go to Ireland to be descented. Trouble is, descenting is not a common thing for European vets to do and so they are not keen to do it. You also have the risk of the vet being too heavy handed and damaging the rectal muscles, thus increasing the chance of prolapse.

A spraying skunk is really bad news and a nightmare at the time, but it does wear off eventually!!!! :lol2:

OK, so I'm laughing now, but you should have heard me :censor::censor::censor: a few days ago when the dog stood on one of the kits. OMG. 
I had to stand outside my house with all the doors and windows wide open for a whole hour before I could face going back in! The skunk and dog were fine....


----------



## stuckmojo (Jun 7, 2010)

I agree about there not seeming to be any confusion over the regulations, they dont confuse me. "its illegal" is quite simple to me...

I was paraphrasing the email I received, "confusion over regulations" is their phrase, not mine. The amusing thing is, I dont actually want a descented skunk, I contacted Seb because on most pics I've seen, his Skunk's seem to have clearer defined markings than many of the others...

i wouldnt buy a dog and take its teeth out in case it bites, I'll just not give it a reason to bite... I kinda assume the same theory with a skunk, I've been sprayed before by a wild one anyway so I know what to expect.... although that doesnt mean I like it......))))

The risk of prolapse is just one of the reasons I dont want a de-scented one, why add to the risk??

By the way, what's your experience with Vets for your skunk's?? Did you ask them the "bite question"??


----------



## Loderuna (Mar 9, 2010)

I don't think I'm the only one who wondered how long Seb would be able to provide descented skunks for. It will be interesting to see how things progress. I wonder if his current litters got done or not...

I haven't needed to take mine to the vets before (now hoping I haven't tempted fate), although they are registered. Not sure what you mean by the "bite" question!

A vet cannot refuse to treat an animal and if they were that worried about spraying in their practice, I would ask them to do a home visit instead and go from there!


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

It is a grey area as far as I can see. Last year I went round and round the mulberry bush , passed from pillar to post within DEFRA trying to find out the truth and in the end I concluded with them that it is in fact down to the actual vet to decide what they feel is classed as an unneccessary mutation.

That was their answer, so I don't think it is categorically illegal by any means.


I can see how Seb would struggle to find a vet willing to descent though when no officials out there will answer the question and categorically state whether it is illegal or not.


----------



## stuckmojo (Jun 7, 2010)

Loderuna said:


> I don't think I'm the only one who wondered how long Seb would be able to provide descented skunks for. It will be interesting to see how things progress. I wonder if his current litters got done or not...
> 
> I haven't needed to take mine to the vets before (now hoping I haven't tempted fate), although they are registered. Not sure what you mean by the "bite" question!
> 
> A vet cannot refuse to treat an animal and if they were that worried about spraying in their practice, I would ask them to do a home visit instead and go from there!


Bite Question.... " Mr Vet, what would you do if my skunk bites you or a staff member".... If the answer is report it, then I'd call another vet. As rabies tests will soon follow...apparently. Just going on what I've been told by a student vet. so its not the spraying that's a problem, but any potential bites.. 

I just wanted to find a recommended vet well ahead of time, so I can price up spaying and neutering etc.


----------



## stuckmojo (Jun 7, 2010)

Pouchie said:


> It is a grey area as far as I can see. Last year I went round and round the mulberry bush , passed from pillar to post within DEFRA trying to find out the truth and in the end I concluded with them that it is in fact down to the actual vet to decide what they feel is classed as an unneccessary mutation.
> 
> That was their answer, so I don't think it is categorically illegal by any means.
> 
> ...


Just seems like typical bureaucracy really, keeping everything grey will just as likely stop most vets from doing it, just because of the uncertainty. To be honest it doesn't bother me a great deal as I don't want de-scented anyway. Like I said in an earlier post, i wouldnt remove my dogs teeth for fear of a bite.

One good thing is that it will probably force people to think a little bit harder about whether they are prepared for a pet skunk or not.


----------



## Loderuna (Mar 9, 2010)

I don't think a UK vet would be concerned about rabies, unless the skunk was recently imported. A UK bred skunk is no more likely to get rabies than any other UK mammal. In the US or Europe on the other hand, it's a very different story!


----------



## Loderuna (Mar 9, 2010)

stuckmojo said:


> I just wanted to find a recommended vet well ahead of time, so I can price up spaying and neutering etc.


Lucy on EKF has a list on her skunk registry. Alternatively, put a request post with your location and see if anyone makes a suggestion!


----------



## stuckmojo (Jun 7, 2010)

Loderuna said:


> Lucy on EKF has a list on her skunk registry. Alternatively, put a request post with your location and see if anyone makes a suggestion!


I'll try the request post. Just going to email a few vets now actually and my vet-student mate. I cant get on the skunk registry website, been trying for a while so just given it up as a bad job.


----------



## Loderuna (Mar 9, 2010)

stuckmojo said:


> Bite Question.... " Mr Vet, what would you do if my skunk bites you or a staff member".... If the answer is report it, then I'd call another vet. As rabies tests will soon follow...apparently. Just going on what I've been told by a student vet. so its not the spraying that's a problem, but any potential bites..
> 
> I just wanted to find a recommended vet well ahead of time, so I can price up spaying and neutering etc.


 
Lucy took skunk reg offline for a bit, but you can PM her from EKF and I'm sure she'd be happy to help you if she can.


----------



## stuckmojo (Jun 7, 2010)

eeeeexxxcellent.... I'll do that then, thanks for your help...)


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

• View topic - Recommended skunk vets UK

....there are some vets listed on this thread but none in Sheffield area :whistling2:


----------



## loulou (Jan 18, 2006)

bites was never an issue for our vet, he works with alot of exotic animals so skunks are just another added to the list and as someone else said they are UK CB so the chances of rabies is minimal.

If you find a vet that wants to get in touch with skunk savvy vets feel free to PM me (I am sure other skunk keepers here will be happy to as well) and I will pass you my skunk vet details.


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

I live near Sheffield, my skunks go to Spire Vets in Chesterfield and Dronfield Veterinary practice.


----------



## sam gamgee (Apr 8, 2009)

Like prev iously stated, always had good serv ice from Ashliegh in Manchester.......never had any probs treating our skunkies, in fact, they had to shave Ellas belly for preggo confirmation, they knew she was fully loaded.
All the staff loved her.....bless.:flrt:

Oh, think it is rare for a skunk to use its guns.........

Dave.


----------



## stuckmojo (Jun 7, 2010)

cool, because of the part of Sheffield I've landed myself in, Dronfied/Chesterfield, AND Manchester are probably all equally as easy/difficult to get to.... depending on your point of view on driving... personally I love it...luckily..)

I'll give em all a call next week and see what I think of them all after that.


----------

